# Quality water I/C from Frozenboost.com??



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anybody here have some experience with the water I/C from Frozenboost.com??
I've done a search on it on the VWvortex but cant find anything about Frozenboost.com.
So thats the reason why i've opend this topic 
PS, sorry for my bad englisch


----------

